# Kief -=- Hash



## upabove (May 12, 2008)

Im wondering if someone had large amounts of Kief why would they want to turn it into hash? Isnt Kief more potent than Hash? Isnt Kief worth more than Hash? Would you rather smoke Hash or Kief?


----------



## ranunky (May 13, 2008)

Hash is easier to handle. And if the keif is good then the hash will be good.


----------



## ORECAL (May 13, 2008)

making has out of keif is just pressing the keif, so it's really the same thing, just easier to handle like ranunky said. I'd rather smoke the hash.


----------



## herby2000 (May 13, 2008)

Can we just roll a joint with keef and tobacco? Or should we press it first?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 14, 2008)

herby2000 said:


> Can we just roll a joint with keef and tobacco? Or should we press it first?


 
yeah sprinkle it on the joint, on a bowl on everything. It makes every hit better.


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 15, 2008)

Keif is not the same thing as hash nor is it as potent. Keif is around 70-80% pure THC and the rest is plant matter. Hash is basically taking the rest of a plant after harvesting and knocking off the rest of the resin heads and pressing just the resin heads into a 99-100% pure THC brick called hash.

Keif is good to smoke by just sprinkling it on top of a bowl or tipping a joint in it but pressed keif is not hash. Nor does it smoke like hash. Nor does it taste like hash. Nor does it get you as high as hash.


----------



## upabove (May 15, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Keif is not the same thing as hash nor is it as potent. Keif is around 70-80% pure THC and the rest is plant matter. Hash is basically taking the rest of a plant after harvesting and knocking off the rest of the resin heads and pressing just the resin heads into a 99-100% pure THC brick called hash.
> 
> Keif is good to smoke by just sprinkling it on top of a bowl or tipping a joint in it but pressed keif is not hash. Nor does it smoke like hash. Nor does it taste like hash. Nor does it get you as high as hash.


Ok you answered my questions *thanks*. I see, so the Keif is not as pure because it has plant matter and tricomes. Hash on the other hand is pure tricomes and no plant matter. So I need to do some research on how to turn the Kief into Hash. And figure out if its worth it. Maybe its a personal preference I'm not sure.


----------



## Wordz (May 15, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Keif is not the same thing as hash nor is it as potent. Keif is around 70-80% pure THC and the rest is plant matter. Hash is basically taking the rest of a plant after harvesting and knocking off the rest of the resin heads and pressing just the resin heads into a 99-100% pure THC brick called hash.
> 
> Keif is good to smoke by just sprinkling it on top of a bowl or tipping a joint in it but pressed keif is not hash. Nor does it smoke like hash. Nor does it taste like hash. Nor does it get you as high as hash.


bullshit pressed kief isn't hash. that is a retarded post. 99-100% thc yeah right buddy.


----------



## hemlockstones (May 15, 2008)

i wouldnt say all hash is 99-100% pure...
not trying to be an ass just saying.. like commercial hash maybe 50%
even bubble hash can vary in potentcy
just like keif...
more agitation, less pure end product


----------



## stinkincatfish (May 15, 2008)

keef gets turned into hash
when considerable heat and pressure are combined
causing the trichomes to burst and turn magically delicious


----------



## stinkincatfish (May 15, 2008)

or something like that


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 15, 2008)

Pressed keif is NOT hash.

If you're smoking 'hash' that is around 50% pure THC then you're not smoking hash, you're smoking pressed keif. They are NOT the same thing. Like I already said, hash involves agitating the resin heads from the trimmings or buds after a harvest and pressing them into a ball or brick known as a hash ball or hash brick. Actual hash is almost always above 90% pure THC.


----------



## hemlockstones (May 15, 2008)

stinkincatfish said:


> causing the trichomes to burst and turn magically delicious


haha i like that

"silly wabbit, trich's are for kids!"


----------



## hemlockstones (May 15, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Pressed keif is NOT hash.
> 
> If you're smoking 'hash' that is around 50% pure THC then you're not smoking hash, you're smoking pressed keif. They are NOT the same thing. Like I already said, hash involves agitating the resin heads from the trimmings or buds after a harvest and pressing them into a ball or brick known as a hash ball or hash brick. Actual hash is almost always above 90% pure THC.


yes.... hash is pressed keif... depending on how the hash is made (cold water extraction, chemical solvants, dry sift) hash can vary greatly in potentcy....
like hash made with a smaller screen woudl be more potent 
like hash made from grain alcohol would be more potent than hash made from 50/50 rubbing alcohol

keif is when its in a powder or grit (i would even call crystalized honey oil keif)
hash is when its pressed... ill find u a video


----------



## hemlockstones (May 15, 2008)

YouTube - Hash 4

found this on the youtubes, shows them making out in bumfucksomewhere the old fashion way... see how its a powder, and he shows the buyer the powder as well as the wrapped brick (looks like 100-200g) thats been pressed. the powder is keif

he even talks about the different grades of hash and how the "0" grade is for commercial and is "thinned down" for the street
its still hash


----------



## stinkincatfish (May 15, 2008)

hmm hmm

this will blow your brain!!


----------



## Blue Diesel (Sep 23, 2008)

Kief, what a strange way people in the US use that word....If You were to ask a smoker anywhere in the world what is Kief you would be told the Kief is whats left after trimming.

If you go to morocco or afganistan and see them making hash you will find them shaking the leaf stems and over there even the flowers to remove the polen. The polen (Kief in America) is then pressed rolled into Hashish. 

The Polen if you can get it is maybe the smoothest and possibly the best way to smoke the Herb. 

If you cook with the Herb then fluffy Polen before pressing is definately the best additive to any meal

Yes the strength of hash varies with the quality, put a flame close to the piece of hash and take a smell, your nose will know.


----------



## boarderofsnow (Nov 28, 2011)

rev3la7ion said:


> Pressed keif is NOT hash.
> 
> If you're smoking 'hash' that is around 50% pure THC then you're not smoking hash, you're smoking pressed keif. They are NOT the same thing. Like I already said, hash involves agitating the resin heads from the trimmings or buds after a harvest and pressing them into a ball or brick known as a hash ball or hash brick. Actual hash is almost always above 90% pure THC.


Well I'm sorry to tell you that you're wrong but you are very poorly informed. If you have made (using american lingo,) dry sift keif or hash you would know that they are the same thing in a different form. 90% pure THC is completely ridiculous. The best hashes present at the cannabis cup rarely make it into the 70% range. Typically 50-70% for the very best refined earwaxes and amber glass. A true bubble hash is made by using ice cold water to make the whole trichome, not just THC, rigid enough to be knocked off the bud/trim. Using sieves to separate different sized trichomes. You are left with what looks like wet very pure keif (cause that's what it is,) This is then pressed to break open the trichomes to release the resins which allows it to be pressed into bricks or balls of beautiful bubble hash. The oxidation of the resin is what turns hash brown. Most people think of keif as the keif that collects in your grinder. This keif is very impure and contains plant matter as well.. Hence the green hue. I make cold dry sieve hash (Pure Keif) using my bubble bags and dry ice rather than ice and water. This way there is no drying and pressing. You are left with a lovely pure keif that you can either leave keif or you can press into hash (without risking mold/mildew harming your bubble while it's drying out) I can turn my 73micron and under dry sieve into full melt bubble hash.


----------



## geekmike (Nov 29, 2011)

There is so much misinformation in this thread it's ridiculous.

boarderofsnow has it right. Keif is dry sifted trim or bud. Typically in America it is found only in 220 micron (but on occasions smaller) at this screen size pleanty of plant matter is in there. Still good shit, just not what you will find in some good quality bubble hash, ISO ,etc.

Keif is NOT pollen. That's just dumb. Male Cannabis plants produce pollen, not female plants.

No way you are going to get 100% THC in hash... 90% is crazy talk. 60-70% is great hash.


I make bubble hash once a month. Love it.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

I have smoked hash and kief (the stuff in the bottom of my grinder). Hash is different, smokes different. Both hit hard. You ask me they are very similar. But kief is a lighter color. IMO the ligher color hash, the better. IMO kief is amazing tasting but so is hash. idk which is more potent. You all seem like ur in a pissing contest, lets see some scientific data


----------



## Unnk (Dec 3, 2011)

when you own super critical extraction materials ill call this 100 % thc 'hash' 100% but wouldnt call it hash id call it a pure thc isolate

but your never gonna have no material theirs always resin structures that get in the closes you get is like 80 with bho and thats a push it guess it number mayb not even that high 

because even when using butane your still catching trichromes trichromes aren't thc their the things that hold the resin head glands that produce the thc!

in order to get pure thc you need to have some SERIOUS lab equipment


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, so many people don't seem to understand kief, hash or THC %. They're really very simple concepts.


----------



## wbd (Dec 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Wow, so many people don't seem to understand kief, hash or THC %. They're really very simple concepts.


You should set everybody straight then.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Kief is trichome heads. Hash is made from trichome heads, by which ever means you opt. they're made of the same thing. There is no huge variance of THC % as stated above as they are the same thing at heart, any percentage change is due to molecular changes during the process of turning it to hash, such as decarboxilation, not because there are less leaves. Keif is not trichomes with plant matter mixed in, else you could argue that a bud is kief. Kief is kief, if there is plant matter included, then this is simply contaminated keif.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah its all how you make it... if you do a light kiefing of primo buds through a good screen, shit gets outrageous


----------



## barbazul (Apr 4, 2012)

Look y'all, i come from a country where hash is abundant, many people havent tried weed here and smoke hash for years! now, i must unfortunately say that you are all mistaken. Hash isnt half as pure as you think it is. the fact is that not even the trichomes are pure thc. I think u mean pure Cannabinoid content, which is not only THC. In fact, large producers of hash here are using mostly indica types, so they produce more CBN and CBD and so on. for instance, morrocan hash is known for its body buzz, that is because the plants used to make this are mostly indica types. I can tell you those guys arent nearly as insterested in what plants they are using as you all are in your own plants  they just care about weights and numbers. for more important information about cannabis, hash and general culture watch this on youtube "Strain Hunters - Morroco Expedition" they show you a lucid and clear view on this matter. this hash is around 20 - 70% pure stuff. the recipes go from mixing honey to car tyres but even the purest isnt above 70%. Oil can go up to 90% but that is using solvents.

In my opinion, a trychome isnt above 90% THC, i mean it has other stuff in it and a membrane. so unless you use a solvent, no pure hash can be above that mark.

Even this said, I think hash is one of the greatest things you can smoke, if it is good. There is very good hash out there, from afghanistan and pakistan, and even morroco, but usually people don't have acess to it since it comes from so far away. So try making your own hash, if you don't mix anything bad to it, which i thihnk you wont, it will be the purest possible. its fun to make hash from different strains and in the end see the differences. But dont think you are actually smoking 100% THC stuff if you're not using solvents, and that makes oil. Even butane extraction can't make 100% stuff.
Leave the 100% pure for the scientist who can afford it.



LOOOOL


----------



## barbazul (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been a stranger since this thing was hacked. thats so fucked up


----------



## Warlock1369 (Apr 4, 2012)

I like my kief. Just got 2.5oz. And when I sell it I will press it and heat for hash if asked. But sence it's a extra step I charge more for it. But I find kief a better overall product. It can be mixed with foods and drinks bud hash isn't so widely useable. Mainly smoking. And no it's never 100 or even 80% pure THC. You have CBD CBN's and lots more CB?. It's just less plant matter.


----------

